# tally7.2 tutorial



## dikudik (Dec 30, 2005)

hi, 

any body can suggest simple tutorial for tally 7.2 . pl.dont write abt tallysolution.com reference i know that its really tough to understand any simplified tutorial for this software 

its urgent 

thanks in advance


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2005)

DONT POST UR REQUESTS HERE
locking this thread
and creating a new topic and stickying it
next person who creates a topic to request will get a warning


----------

